# Basement bath install



## MinConst (Oct 16, 2004)

Can someone explain the process to install a toilet and shower in a basement. I realize cutting into the floor is required but what is the best way get into the stack? I have a floor drain close to the stack and I believe that meens there is a below grade connection. Can I tie into this somehow?
I've done basements but am always stuck on the drains. I don't want to use an upflush toilet as I don't want open the maintanence burden for the owner. Also the cost seems a bit extreem.
If this can be explained it would be a big help. I have two estimates and don't really want to turn this work away anymore.
Thanks.


----------



## Hammertime (Aug 8, 2004)

MinConst said:


> Can someone explain the process to install a toilet and shower in a basement. I realize cutting into the floor is required but what is the best way get into the stack? I have a floor drain close to the stack and I believe that meens there is a below grade connection. Can I tie into this somehow?
> I've done basements but am always stuck on the drains. I don't want to use an upflush toilet as I don't want open the maintanence burden for the owner. Also the cost seems a bit extreem.
> If this can be explained it would be a big help. I have two estimates and don't really want to turn this work away anymore.
> Thanks.



Without getting into too much detail... Drains are gravity fed. To determine if you can tie into a main drain directly you have to see if you can install a toilet, sink, or shower with enough height so the water will flow downward towards the main drain freely. That is why you may see some toilets above the floor height some or showers sitting on somekind of deck. That is because the main drain was low enough to install a suitable drainage system without back flow problems and without the need for an ejector pump in the ground. Or the reasoning can also be the person installing didn't want to install a pump nor cut into concrete and was able to install the system as is.

If you're not sure what the steps or details are to install a new bathroom then my suggestion to you would be seek the aid of someone that can help you or have a subcontractor do it and perhaps they won't mind showing you. It's not the type of a job you should rely on yourself to do without the proper knowledge especially if you're doing the work for someone else. I've seen many things happen to good people because of things contractors have done, but at least for them I was able to help them get through it. So before you decide to take it upon yourself to start area's you don't have a full understanding on...do some research and get your knowledge. In the long run you'll be glad.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

If you don't know the codes and the requirements to tap into the existing drain for a sink, shower and toilet, you really shouldn't be mucking with somebodies basement bathroom. Don't you have to have a license plumber do this rough in? How is this going to pass inspection?


----------



## Hammertime (Aug 8, 2004)

Mike Finley said:


> If you don't know the codes and the requirements to tap into the existing drain for a sink, shower and toilet, you really shouldn't be mucking with somebodies basement bathroom. Don't you have to have a license plumber do this rough in? How is this going to pass inspection?



I agree with you Mike 100%. But, you know as well as I do they're going to mess with it anyway. What contractors do, I don't know if you can in all states, is have the homeowner get the permits for them. Or, of course, they don't have the stuff inspected. In either case, Without the knowledge and the experience to handle and install like that...there is only going to be problems. Then in the end...the customer would usually get screwed. That's why I suggested for him to get someone that knows what they're doing to show him what's what...


----------



## MinConst (Oct 16, 2004)

And I agree with you guys. I'm not one to muck up someones home. I want to do this right. Now all I need is a decent plumber that will sub for me. Anyone around Syr.NY willing to talk?


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I moved away from central NY (Utica) 10 years ago, it would take dynamite to get me out of Colorado. I do miss Old Forge and the Adirondacks.


----------



## Hammertime (Aug 8, 2004)

Mike Finley said:


> I moved away from central NY (Utica) 10 years ago, it would take dynamite to get me out of Colorado. I do miss Old Forge and the Adirondacks.



I would love to live out over that way. But, I'm stuck her in Jersey. Perhaps one day...


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Hammertime, nobody is as stuck as they want to believe, I'm proof of that. But, you do have the Jersey shore! It took me a good 5 years to adjust to the difference in lifestyle out here from the East coast mentality to the Colorado mentality. Employers love people from the East coast out here, they love the work ethic they bring with them. You get a person to move out here and they will work night & day, the natives look at him like he has two heads.


----------

